# Meaning of TRN



## patriciaSpain (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey guys!! I am on a bridgin visa A, and as I am going home for crissy, I am applying for a Bridging visa B so I can get out and come back to australia.

I am fullfilling the paperwork,, after the question where they ask me the application receip number, and the File number, they ask me TRN. And I don't know whats this abreviation is for. I am looking throu my application form... and I dont see it. I see client ID, application ID.... 

TRN??? 

Thank you guys!


----------



## babyrabbit (Aug 24, 2015)

Transaction Reference Number  It is in your letter of acknowledgement or your immi account


----------

